# My Does and Doelings :D



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Just thought I would share pictures of my girls. 
[img=http://s2.postimage.org/26p3qgkys/Mom_s_phone_797.jpg]
Kenya, 3 week old Boer/Kinder Doeling, Dam is Jasimine
[img=http://s2.postimage.org/2jnfmsht0/Goats_003.jpg]
Candy, 2 year old Boer Doe
[img=http://s2.postimage.org/2jq8iknxg/Goats_028.jpg]
Jasimine 3 year old Boer Doe she is one of the 4 rescues and is mother of Kenya
[img=http://s2.postimage.org/2jqp1y4v8/Goats_032.jpg]
Lucy 8 month old boer/kinder doeling one of the rescues. The only one that looked healthy.
[img=http://s2.postimage.org/2jr0mpkbo/Goats_035.jpg]
Bella 2 year old Kinder Doe, One of the rescues.
[img=http://s2.postimage.org/2js5z58o4/Goats_048.jpg]
Coco, 1 1/2 year old Boer Doe
[img=http://s1.postimage.org/2ax9h1o90/Goats_071.jpg]
Bambi, 1/2 boer 1/2 nubian yearling. Naturally polled.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats you have there... thanks for sharing.... :thumb:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Precious, 5 month old Boer Doeling, her dam is Candy
http://postimage.org/image/2iqysu944/
Tinkerbell, 3/4 Nubian 1/4 boer her dam is Bambi.
http://postimage.org/image/2irlyd410/
Tweenkie, 2 year old Boer Doe 
http://postimage.org/image/2irnlwgis/

and I still have to get a picture of doll up.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice goats you have there... thanks for sharing.... :thumb:


Thanks  :greengrin:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

And finally Doll 1/2 boer 1/2 nubian 3 years old
http://postimage.org/image/2jt4pfj1g/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love them...... :thumbup: :hi5:  :thumb:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Pam. My dad isn't a goat person but he says he used to think Candy was the prettiest until she had Precious.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... :thumb: 

HeHe...that is cute about your dad and Precious..... :laugh: :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful goaties you have! Love little Kenya  They are lucky that you saved them and love them :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> Beautiful goaties you have! Love little Kenya  They are lucky that you saved them and love them :hug:


I love Kenya too! They are all gorgous imo,But I'm biassed. lol.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Kylee, Lost Praire, and Pam.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful girls! I love Bambi's color what a beautiful girl! Are you going to breed her? It'll be fun to see what kind of kids she has especially if you are using a boer buck 

Congrats on such a beautiful group of girls, and so thankful you rescued those girls, they look way too precious


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Beautiful girls! I love Bambi's color what a beautiful girl! Are you going to breed her? It'll be fun to see what kind of kids she has especially if you are using a boer buck
> 
> Congrats on such a beautiful group of girls, and so thankful you rescued those girls, they look way too precious


Thanks. Bambi is 1/2 boer 1/2 nubian. yep I plan on breeding her to my buck, Bam Bam. Bambi's Sire is a 100% ABGA Spotted Paint Boer Buck. Her dam is 100% ADGA Paint Nubian Doe.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I found out Tweenkie is probably pregnant, but now we found a lump on her that looks like CL.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that  Maybe she got bit by a bug or something and it will go away. ray:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I doubt that. She had a huge scar there when we got her and now the hair is back and it's a hard lump.


----------

